# The 'Kids' tribute



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

As I have mentioned recently we lost two long time freinds within two months. Found some pics and put them together. It would mean a lot share this video with you.

Kaiser and Shelbee will now be helping us through this tough time. 

Our hearts go out to everyone who has to go through this with their beloved companions.

Magic and Cosmo (2).wmv


(or go to youtube-browse 'pets' and type in 'Magic and Cosmo')


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's so sad. I mean to lose one is heartbreaking but to lose the other one so soon after is terrible.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

